# Auger Clutch Lever Not Locking on 2021 Snowblower



## swamp dog (Jan 7, 2022)

I have a brand new 2021 Honda HSS1332ATD and the auger clutch lever does not stay engaged. When I am holding down the drive lever clutch and when I release the auger clutch lever, the auger clutch lever does not stay engaged... Any advice will be appreciated on how I can fix this issue.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Remove ratchet cover below the auger handle and see if ratchet is frozen. This usually happens with older models.
From ice/dirt etc. See if ratchet spring is off or broke,
watch action when holding drive handle and holding down auger handle.
you will see how it locks down with that ratchet cam.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

swamp dog said:


> Any advice will be appreciated on how I can fix this issue.


It's very easy... In this video @ 36:05 (I've queued it there), you can see what John Franco (and I) did to "fix" our interlock after installing the Oxford grips. It's the exact same issue if the auger lever was not adjusted correctly during dealer prep.


----------



## swamp dog (Jan 7, 2022)

Thank you to those who responded. I adjusted the two bolts as per the oxford grips video and also adjusted the auger clutch cable moving the two locking nuts downward by a 1/4" to 3/8" and that did the trick... So much easier to run my snow blower now. The hondas are expensive machines but in the long run are worth the price. I have owned other brand snow blowers and afterwards felt like I wasted my money on them.


----------



## lostincanada (Sep 6, 2021)

swamp dog said:


> Thank you to those who responded. I adjusted the two bolts as per the oxford grips video and also adjusted the auger clutch cable moving the two locking nuts downward by a 1/4" to 3/8" and that did the trick... So much easier to run my snow blower now. The hondas are expensive machines but in the long run are worth the price. I have owned other brand snow blowers and afterwards felt like I wasted my money on them.


I had the exact same issue with my new Honda this year. Seems like a very common problem. Wonder why it happens. At least it's an easy fix!!!


----------



## Dash (Jan 5, 2022)

I have the same issue as well, but I could not seem to resolve it using the method above. To get the auger handle to stay down, I give it a little torque to the left when it is against the handle and it stays there.


----------



## lostincanada (Sep 6, 2021)

Dash said:


> I have the same issue as well, but I could not seem to resolve it using the method above. To get the auger handle to stay down, I give it a little torque to the left when it is against the handle and it stays there.


I actually did more than just the video when I had the issue. Think it was comment #42 with everything I did. It includes some other things you can try in case they work for you. In the end, since I did a lot at once, I can't confirm what solved my issue but I think it was the bolts like in the video.









One-Hand Drive Doesn't Work


In this video @ 36:05 (I've queued it there), you can see what John Franco (and I) did to "fix" our interlock after installing the Oxford grips. In this video @ 36:05 (I've queued it there), you can see what John Franco (and I) did to "fix" our interlock after installing the Oxford grips...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## Thorenn (12 mo ago)

tabora said:


> It's very easy... In this video @ 36:05 (I've queued it there), you can see what John Franco (and I) did to "fix" our interlock after installing the Oxford grips. It's the exact same issue if the auger lever was not adjusted correctly during dealer prep.


Thanks for this video link tabora. I tried it but it did not work. My auger lever will still not stay down even while holding down the drive lever. It seems like many Honda machines have this problem, so it could be a manufacturing defect. The Honda dealer wants $450 to transport the unit to the dealership for repairs which I cannot afford, so I will just have to live with this defect. The esteem with which I have always held all Honda produces has vanished.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

If you bought the machine from that dealer, and then he want $450 for transportation, then he is a crook. I would live with it til summer, and then see how much he will charge. That is insane.


----------



## lostincanada (Sep 6, 2021)

One-Hand Drive Doesn't Work


In this video @ 36:05 (I've queued it there), you can see what John Franco (and I) did to "fix" our interlock after installing the Oxford grips. In this video @ 36:05 (I've queued it there), you can see what John Franco (and I) did to "fix" our interlock after installing the Oxford grips...




www.snowblowerforum.com




[/QUOTE]


Thorenn said:


> Thanks for this video link tabora. I tried it but it did not work. My auger lever will still not stay down even while holding down the drive lever. It seems like many Honda machines have this problem, so it could be a manufacturing defect. The Honda dealer wants $450 to transport the unit to the dealership for repairs which I cannot afford, so I will just have to live with this defect. The esteem with which I have always held all Honda produces has vanished.


I tried a few more things if you want to give it a go (see the link at the top of this comment). Very frustrating that they want to charge you. I wonder if you could contact Honda directly. When I was talking to the dealer trying to fix the issue, I was very clear that I was not going to pay for transport because it was their mistake (mine was brand new.) Good luck!



lostincanada said:


> I actually did more than just the video when I had the issue. Think it was comment #42 with everything I did. It includes some other things you can try in case they work for you. In the end, since I did a lot at once, I can't confirm what solved my issue but I think it was the bolts like in the video.


----------



## swamp dog (Jan 7, 2022)

Thorenn said:


> Thanks for this video link tabora. I tried it but it did not work. My auger lever will still not stay down even while holding down the drive lever. It seems like many Honda machines have this problem, so it could be a manufacturing defect. The Honda dealer wants $450 to transport the unit to the dealership for repairs which I cannot afford, so I will just have to live with this defect. The esteem with which I have always held all Honda produces has vanished.


Did you try adjusting the auger clutch lever cable? Move the nuts downward....


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

5.4 hours on my new machine here in Canada. Takes several attempts to lock the auger lever. I’ll be adjusting it today while looking for what I perceive to be heavy vibration issues.

UPDATE:
I just finished adjusting mine! Very easy! 
Again many thanks to all the knowledgeable people contributing to this great foru.


----------



## swamp dog (Jan 7, 2022)

Did you actually try adjusting the auger clutch lever cables by moving the adjusting nuts downward... see image of my auger cable after I adjusted it to the shown position... it now locks as designed


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

swamp dog said:


> Did you actually try adjusting the auger clutch lever cables by moving the adjusting nuts downward... see image of my auger cable after I adjusted it to the shown position... it now locks as designed
> View attachment 187827



Adjusting the cable doesn't adjust the LOCK TO KEEP THE HANDLE DOWN. My lock is chrome or cadmium plated. Get a flash light and look to see what the cable is hooked to under the handle. That is the chrome piece he is pushing with his middle finger. Push the handle up with your thumb and lock backwards with your finger.
That is what the video is referring to not the cable adjustment. I hope that helps. If I am wrong please someone correct me.


----------



## swamp dog (Jan 7, 2022)

What is the make and model of your snow blower?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

swamp dog said:


> What is the make and model of your snow blower?


He has a Honda 2021 HSS928ACTD... I have a 2016 HSS1332AATD, well farkled...


----------



## swamp dog (Jan 7, 2022)

All I can say is that adjusting the clutch auger cable fixed my locking issue on my 2021 Honda snowblower... Thank goodness it is now working as intended..


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

tabora said:


> He has a Honda 2021 HSS928ACTD... I have a 2016 HSS1332AATD, well farkled...
> View attachment 187828


@tabora is that an LED light bar on your cutters? Question #2 Is that a hose fitting to help with oil changes?
Thanks
ps I had to look up farkled lol


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

STEPNOUT said:


> is that an LED light bar on your cutters?


Yes!


















STEPNOUT said:


> Is that a hose fitting to help with oil changes?


Yes! Drainzit HON1012


----------



## Thorenn (12 mo ago)

swamp dog said:


> Did you try adjusting the auger clutch lever cable? Move the nuts downward....


Yes Swamp Dog, tried it and it did not work for me. I am happy for you that this adjustment worked for you.


----------



## Thorenn (12 mo ago)

tabora said:


> Yes!
> View attachment 187832
> 
> View attachment 187830
> ...


tabora, could you please advice if this hose compatible with the Honda 928?
*DRAINZIT 8-13HP HON HORZ LRG Hose*


Amazon.com Shopping Cart


The Drainzit HON1012 is currently not available on Amazon.


----------



## swamp dog (Jan 7, 2022)

Thorenn, do you have a link for that oil drain hose ?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Thorenn said:


> tabora, could you please advice if this hose compatible with the Honda 928?


Yes, that's the new large-bore HON1412. You remove the existing extension and install it right into the crankcase. Just tip the blower up with a 4x4 and a 2x4 stacked under the right track and you can install it without draining the oil.


----------



## Thorenn (12 mo ago)

swamp dog said:


> Thorenn, do you have a link for that oil drain hose ?


Here you go swamp dog: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LWE6IDW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Thorenn (12 mo ago)

tabora said:


> Yes, that's the new large-bore HON1412. You remove the existing extension and install it right into the crankcase. Just tip the blower up with a 4x4 and a 2x4 stacked under the right track and you can install it without draining the oil.


Thanks a lot tabora. I just ordered it. Appreciate the tip to install it without draining the oil.


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

Thorenn said:


> Thanks a lot tabora. I just ordered it. Appreciate the tip to install it without draining the oil.


I just ordered the same one Thanks to you both!


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

Thorenn said:


> Thanks a lot tabora. I just ordered it. Appreciate the tip to install it without draining the oil.


@Thorenn my delivery date is nit until March 11. I think that will be good timing for the first oil change. If it won’t be here I have a funnel that will work just fine.
What delivery date did you get?


----------



## Dash (Jan 5, 2022)

I bought an oil extractor that I have not used yet. Thought it would be beneficial for the snow blower and also everything else. Might not get as much as the drain plug but most who use them are very happy. What you guys ordered looks like it will help a lot.


----------



## John445 (May 28, 2017)

tabora said:


> He has a Honda 2021 HSS928ACTD... I have a 2016 HSS1332AATD, well farkled...
> View attachment 187828


Hello guys, what led bar is used on this blower in the picture. It’s a perfect fit.


----------



## John445 (May 28, 2017)

John445 said:


> Hello guys, what led bar is used on this blower in the picture. It’s a perfect fit.


What brand?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

John445 said:


> Hello guys, what led bar is used on this blower in the picture. It’s a perfect fit.


See this post. Let me know if you have any questions...








Drift Cutters. Do they make a difference?


I'm talking about those slicer bars that extend a few feet above the bucket. I never had them and just wonder if they actually make a difference when going through deep snow.




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------

